# femoral cutaneous nerve neuritis?



## BFAITHFUL (Nov 8, 2009)

Does anyone know what icd-9 i can use for lateral femoral cutaneous nerve neuritis???


----------



## +91 9094532789 (Nov 8, 2009)

*lateral femoral cutaneous nerve neuritis*

lateral femoral cutaneous nerve neuritis is also called as meralgia paresthetica
 code 355.1 can be coded.


----------

